# Can you run GHRP-6 on it's own ?



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

or is CJC (GRF) a pre-requisite ? I've read threads amongts others from PSCarb which indicates it's BETTER to jab CJC a couple of times per week but GHRP-6 can be used on it's own.

And is there any protocol to use it concurrently with HGH ?

I understand 100mcg GHRP-6 = ca. 5iu HGH ?!?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Northern Rocker said:


> or is CJC (GRF) a pre-requisite ? I've read threads amongts others from PSCarb which indicates it's BETTER to jab CJC a couple of times per week but GHRP-6 can be used on it's own.
> 
> And is there any protocol to use it concurrently with HGH ?
> 
> I understand 100mcg GHRP-6 = ca. 5iu HGH ?!?


the numbers are much more better when you inject either CJC(most likely GRF) along with a GHRP(be that 2 or 6) but either can be used on their own, one is to be remembered though most of the CJC out there is GRF so 2-3 times a day injections are needed....Modified GRF can be injected 3 times a week or once a day as the half life is longer than just GRF and CJC can be injected twice a week....


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> the numbers are much more better when you inject either CJC(most likely GRF) along with a GHRP(be that 2 or 6) but either can be used on their own, one is to be remembered though most of the CJC out there is GRF so 2-3 times a day injections are needed....Modified GRF can be injected 3 times a week or once a day as the half life is longer than just GRF and CJC can be injected twice a week....


Dat's more recent posts recommend using Mod GRF over real CJC as the CJC causes a slow GH "bleed" rather than the pulses we are after when using these peptides.

Or at least that's how I understand what I've read so far


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well the half life of CJC allows 1 or 2 injections per week so this is true but then Dat has said many times in the past that the numbers are far far better when injected together with GHRP...he may of revised his thinjking knowing that not many can get CJC and only have access to GRF or MOD GRF


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I injecting them both together will give much more gh release than either one by themselves however i used ghrp6 by itself and was pleased with how it worked.

My next approach will be ghrp 2 at 200mcg pwo and pre bed with 150mcg mod grf alongside the ghrp2.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> well the half life of CJC allows 1 or 2 injections per week so this is true but then Dat has said many times in the past that the numbers are far far better when injected together with GHRP...he may of revised his thinjking knowing that not many can get CJC and only have access to GRF or MOD GRF


He has actually now stated that he would rather use Mod GRF 1-29 or 1-44 over CJC1295 if he had the choice as this allows you to control the pulses as and when you want them when combining both peptides.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is a big change from what he has said he uses in the past and recent past at that....as he now states GHRP-2 which i do believe is better but still he did promote GHRP-6 and CJC not that long ago.....

i have some Mod GRF 1-29 coming this week so will see how that goes...


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Got Mod GRF and GHRP2 coming to do me well until the new year after reading his latest postings, hope science doesnt advance too far before then...

Peptides are getting harder to keep up with than mobile phones these days lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes i agree...lol

i do still think he has changed this slightly to recognise that no one is getting CJC and that all that is out there is Mod GRF and GRF


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks for the feedback lads. I have the GHRP-6 and am already running GH. I dont have modified GRF but am looking into getting some (just cant import to Germany from USA or outside the EU).


----------



## Daari (Mar 22, 2009)

so the CJC-1295 sold by muscle-research is simply GRF?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes or mod grf depending


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

Daari said:


> so the CJC-1295 sold by muscle-research is simply GRF?


according to Dat's latest posts on Professional Muscle he now advocates modified GRF instead of CJC due to GH "bleed":

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/peptides-growth-factors/52780-dat-note-gh-bleed-w-cjc-1295-oct-21-2009-a.html

could be of course as some speculate that this has something to do with the fact that proper CJC is rarely available anyway.


----------



## geeza (Dec 12, 2005)

sorry to hijack post but what is 'GH Bleed' ?


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

geeza said:


> sorry to hijack post but what is 'GH Bleed' ?


it's explained at the link I posted.


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

In the meantime I have managed to find some info about using GHRP-6 on it's own and also with HGH.

I'm considering jabbing 3 x 100mcg ed. 30mins after the 1st and 3rd jab I'll jab 2iu GH which should be seen as a pulse for the GHRP-6 to amplify.


----------



## geeza (Dec 12, 2005)

thanks Northern but ive got to register to view that post


----------



## geeza (Dec 12, 2005)

just found this post off another site by Dat hope its ok to post

*Natural GH* is a blend of isoforms. Two of those forms are equally anabolic. One makes up the majority of natural GH release, weighs 22kda and is 191 amino acids long. The other weighs 20kda and has the 15 amino acids that interact with the prolactin receptor removed. The pharmaceutical companies chose to use the 22kda form for their drug. Noone makes a 20kda form.

In addition nature stacks these forms so you get 22kda:22kda; 22kda:20kda; 20kda:20kda stacks. Noone exactly knows why. There are also some naturally occurring fragments that are released.

*Synthetic GH* is simply the 22kda form chosen by the drug companies.

*Pulsatile release* of natural GH is achieved by the hypothalamus (area of the brain) releasing the hormone GHRH (growth hormone releasing hormone) into the the pituitary where it binds to cells in the pituitary and causes the release of stores of GH isoforms to be released.

Now the cells network and coordinated this release. They actually communicate and send a strong squirt of GH into the blood stream.

The hypothalamus also creates a hormone called somatostatin which also binds to cells in the pituitary and shuts off GH release. This on/off interplay creates pulses and when we have "off" time the cells are quickly remaking GH from pieces it keeps lying around so that it is ready to release the next time GHRH comes calling.

There is a third hormone called Ghrelin which comes from the gut and is a modulating hormone. It also binds to the pituitary and increases GHRH's positive effect and reduces Somatostatin's negative effect. The artificial mickers of Ghrelin are the GHRPs (growth hormone releasing peptides).

*GHRH* if injected only has a really positive effect on GH release if naturally occurring somatostin isn't currently active. We have no real way of knowing though...

GHRH works well in our bodies because it travels such a short distnce and is then used but if you inject it, it breaks down quickly (in minutes) and so analogs were created to resist this.

The primary analog has 4 amino acids replaced so it increases the half-life to 30 minutes. This is often called tetra-substituted (4-sub) but it is what I refer to as modified GRF(1-29). A lot of people mistakenly call it CJC-1295.

So if you inject modified GRF(1-29) you are happy because it will survive... it is a better form of GHRH BUT again if somatostatin is currently active then the GH pulse will not be strong.

*GHRPs*, are needed to create a pulse. GHRPs come in several forms. GHRP-6, GHRP-2 and Hexarelin. All work the same way. The GHRPs blunt somatostatin and increase natural GHRH release. So if you inject a GHRP you create a pulse of GH which rises for 30 minutes, peaks and comes down within 2 hours. That mimics a natural pulse.

So THAT is the time to take your modified GRF(1-29) (a better form of GHRH) because it will now work since somatostin isn't around.

The studies find synergy between these two peptides. Together they create a strong pulse of GH.

*Growth Hormone Receptors*, reside primarily on cells in the liver and they await the ligand GH. Now a strong pulse will send GH in mass so that a bunch binds at the same time to these receptors. When GH binds to a receptor it switches on a few events. One of those events is activating the Stat5b protein or intracellular pathway. This protein when activated moves to the nucleus of the cell and initiates transcription of proteins among them IGF-1.

Stat5b needs time off and it is strongly activated after it gets a break.

*Synthetic GH administration*, can occur intravenously. This allows for GH to mimic a pulse by immediately hitting the blood stream. binding to receptors and then even at high doses (20iu+) it is out within 2 hours.

The other two forms intramuscularly and subcutaneously result in slower release profiles. The primary reason is that the molecule is large.

So if you dose more then 4iu subcutaneously the release profile looks like an elevation more then a pulse and it starts to last for 3,4+ hours.

*Pulsing synthetic GH* can be achieved by choosing 2iu, 3iu or 4iu (keep in mind intramuscular has a little faster release rate) and dosing so as to get a 2 hour rise followed by a 3 hour off time. This can be done 4 times a day or 5 times if you dose in the middle of the night.

Some people prefer 2iu and squeeze in 6 doses in a 24 hour period. This is obviously an extreme way to do it but welcome to bodybuilding...

*Pulsing with GHRH/GHRPs* - you can dose 250mcg of a GHRP (i.e. GHRP-6, GHRP-2 or Hexarelin) with 100mcg+ of modified GRF(1-29).

100mcg of each is a minimal clinical dose but doses as high as 400mcg at a time have some effect.

Obviously these peptides create pulses and no amount will interfere so dosing can be whatever.

For instance a lady who is about 65 uses a tiny amount pre-bed (maybe 25mcg of each). She was crippled with bone pain and had to crawl up stairs. Prescription GH was of limited effect. The mod GRF(1-29)/GHRP-6 changed her life immediately. Now 6 months later she walks 2 miles a day and even breaks into a jog when pushing the grandkids stroller. Her doctor says her bone density is that of a young person. This is just an illustration... and for bodybuilding her dosing is not sufficient...

The key though is to remind yourself that GH is just a communicative tool. It communicates different things depending on how it is released... it has zero value except for its role as a communicator.

You use the GHRH/GHRP every time you want a pulse. You ALWAYS want one pre-bed. In men the biggest amount of GH release occurs at night. GH release and slow wave sleep are positively correlated. You increase/decrease one you increase/decrease the other. These peptides really increase deep restful sleep and I have been told by many that this alone is worth it.

It takes just 100mcg of each to get this deeper sleep.

You also want to dose PWO and in the morning. That is 3 times a day. You can go as many as 6 times a day (people do... they are a bit obsessive ).

*Combining synthetic GH and GHRH/GHRPs* - The GHRH/GHRPs are know to act quicker then synthetic GH. By act I mean engage lipolysis if you are keeping insulin quiet and active enough to burn mobilized fatty acids but also strengthening connective tissue.

I just wrote an article for Big A's whey protein product as an excuse to talk about what specific aspects, insulin, GH, IGF-1, IGF-1/BP3, androgens, blood flow, amino acid pool, thyroid hormones contribute towards protein metabolism.

GH greatly contributes to decreasing muscle protein breakdown and preventing Leucine from being oxidized. I REALLY wanted people to see how these things work together and understand that growth hormone is not anabolic by itself but with insulin (which increases muscle protein synthesis) it is anabolic. It increases amino acid transport into muscle so insulin increased muscle protein synthesis will have a substrate to work with.

So the GHRH/GHRPs work a little faster but you are limited to whatever available stores of GH you have to create a pulse. To get a higher pulse you add synthetic GH which is also now part of a natural blend.

You would administer the GHRH/GHRP...let that pulse start going and 10 minutes later administer 2iu to 4iu of synthetic GH. That will create the biggest super-natural pulse that you can achieve and the body will see it as a big "natural" pulse.

You can repeat this.

Every day is effective. The reason EOD worked better then ED was because when you dose 12iu+ you need time off... think those graphs I referred you to.

​
With 4iu of synthetic GH and tapping out your natural stores you will saturate receptors pretty well.

Insulin will increase GH receptors as well at low dose but at 8iu the benefit goes back to zero... this doesn't by any means mean you need to hold insulin below 8iu... it is just one of many many effects of insulin... and I just note it.

Then after 5 hours you can do this again and then again. That is a far better way to use 12iu a day and with your own natural release you may end up above 20iu.


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

geeza said:


> thanks Northern but ive got to register to view that post


if you're interested in peptides (HGH) to any extent I would strongly recommend to register. That place is a wealth of knowledge. PSCarb would agree I believe.


----------



## geeza (Dec 12, 2005)

i am interested and usually get all my info from this great forum

i am on

GHRP-6 500 mcgs per day

CJC 1295 100 mcgs per day

split 3 times a day EOD (mon, wed, fri)

and

HGH 10iu EOD (tues, thurs, sat)

this has been working ok for me but might change it next month and add the HGH the same days as the GHRP + CJC and see how that goes


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

geeza said:


> i am interested and usually get all my info from this great forum
> 
> i am on
> 
> ...


sounds like a plan, what sort of results have you been seeing ? Are you using AAS concurrently ?

And I was in no way trying to be derogative about UK Muscle. Simply that Professional Muscle is really the best place to get info about peptides. If you would logon you'd see what I meant. I only signed up myself a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

geeza said:


> i am interested and usually get all my info from this great forum
> 
> i am on
> 
> ...


well you are not using CJC as there is non around what is being sold as CJC is GRF or Mod GRF....if you are going to use the GH on the same days then split the dose and take 3iu's 20min after your peptide shot this way the synthetic GH is combined with the natty output from the GNRH...


----------



## ceddy (Oct 31, 2009)

I have been on GHRP-6 for a week with 2 sus and 1 test really pleased with results weight going up "thank god for that" always had probs gaining weight. Felt little sick for first hour for 2 days but thats worn off now. How is anyone else getting on?


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

ceddy said:


> I have been on GHRP-6 for a week with 2 sus and 1 test really pleased with results weight going up "thank god for that" always had probs gaining weight. Felt little sick for first hour for 2 days but thats worn off now. How is anyone else getting on?


are you only using GHRP-6 (no mod GRF) ?

Can you list you exact protocol ?

What results have you had till now ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ceddy said:


> I have been on GHRP-6 for a week with 2 sus and 1 test really pleased with results weight going up "thank god for that" always had probs gaining weight. Felt little sick for first hour for 2 days but thats worn off now. How is anyone else getting on?


what part of this weight going up do you accredit to the GHRP-6 and what part to the gear??


----------

